# Ford to launch fleet of robot cars in DC



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Carmakers and tech companies have pushed Congress to bar states and localities from regulating self-driving cars themselves, saying they need to stop a "patchwork" of regulations that would stymie innovation.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.ab91e89745fe
Ford said the District's openness to driverless operations gave Washington an advantage over other less-welcoming cities. Current city law requires a backup safety driver in autonomous cars, though officials said they would work, in coordination with Ford, to update those and other rules.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Seven77 said:


> Carmakers and tech companies have pushed Congress to bar states and localities from regulating self-driving cars themselves, saying they need to stop a "patchwork" of regulations that would stymie innovation.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.ab91e89745fe
> Ford said the District's openness to driverless operations gave Washington an advantage over other less-welcoming cities. Current city law requires a backup safety driver in autonomous cars, though officials said they would work, in coordination with Ford, to update those and other rules.


I don't understand
All us uber drivers claim SDV is going nowhere

Yet they proliferate
Multi billion of dollars from all over the world.
City by city
State by state
Country by country
SDV grows

Why don't these wealthy worldwide investors, corporations and governments listen more to us uber Drivers?

We, Not them, have the qualifications to question 
new technology, 
society advancement 
and international investments.

We're the ones educated at the university of hard knocks.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I like Ford but I will feel sorry for them IF this project ever gets out of testing mode.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Seven77 said:


> I don't understand
> All us uber drivers claim SDV is going nowhere
> 
> Yet they proliferate
> ...


tomatopaste, how did you get to miami ?

and how many usernames is that now ? 25 ?

not a single driverless car(car without a driver) anywhere in the US so I'm not sure how it is that you think they are "proliferating"

you would think they would have atleast made money off of atleast one paid ride before you could even think of saying it's even possible for them to make money in the first place


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> tomatopaste, how did you get to miami ?
> 
> and how many usernames is that now ? 25 ?
> 
> ...


"_not a single driverless car(car without a driver) anywhere in the US"_
This driverless video must be Outside the US:






Swing and a Miss uberdriverfornow


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Seven77 said:


> "_not a single driverless car(car without a driver) anywhere in the US"_
> This driverless video must be Outside the US:
> 
> 
> ...


If that video showed more than 2 minutes of actual driving then it might count.

Show us a video longer than 15 minutes showing even one supposed SDC without a driver in it driving around, then we'll call it a self driving car.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> If that video showed more than 2 minutes of actual driving then it might count.
> 
> Show us a video longer than 15 minute showing even one supposed SDC without a driver in it driving around, then we'll call it a self driving car.


And where do they find streets with such LIGHT traffic??!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> And where do they find streets with such LIGHT traffic??!!


Waymo has their own city somewhere in CA. It's likely they put together these phony videos there.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Seven77 said:


> "_not a single driverless car(car without a driver) anywhere in the US"_
> This driverless video must be Outside the US:
> 
> 
> ...


 Much like your swing and a miss about Amazon Web services. Why don't you show a video of one entering a freeway and then exiting onto another freeway successfully? We are all waiting


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

DC makes sense since the Federal Government
Loves & Spports SDV

WHY?

Because wealthy SDV investors and insurance companies (aka. Campaign contributing constituents)
Love SDV

Delete the human element behind the wheel and Save 100 souls a day


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Seven77 said:


> DC makes sense since the Federal Government
> Loves & Spports SDV
> 
> WHY?
> ...


People HATE the Waymos in Chandler and I expect the same thing in DC.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

goneubering said:


> People HATE the Waymos in Chandler and I expect the same thing in DC.


Dude you're swimming the river Denial
People hate uber drivers, their odor, games, shuffling, long routs, rapist, murders.
Uber drivers are the joke of today's society 





They welcome the alternative of no human behind the wheel, and much much cheaper fares.
Because the human element slaughters 100+ souls everyday of every week of every year.
The music is going to stop and you don't have a chair, period


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

As I look into my crystal ball here is what I see.

The SDV technologies have to start somewhere. As we are now, we are at the first steps of getting the tech to work - even though it is still buggy. It will be a long time, another 10 years or so, before people start to accept them and start to trust them a bit. There will still be people that will not ever trust them. I'm an IT person and certainly would not be considered a technophobe but it is highly unlikely I will ever trust an autonomous SDV.

Skip ahead 20 years... There are more autonomous SDV's (ASDV's) on the road for certain tasks. Taxi's may be one. Small delivery trucks (UPS, FEDEX) and the like. Then there will come a shift when the powers-that-be find it easier or better for all traffic to be centrally controlled. So, no more ASDV's as it is shifted to remote controlled SDV's (RCSDV). In this system, all traffic will be controlled like an ATC with commands given to the car based on its route and existing traffic and road conditions. Although, technically they won't be self driving (in the autonomous sense) but there will not be a driver so this is a matter of semantics.

When the decision is made, it will be mandated for cars to be centrally/remotely controlled rather than autonomous controlled. With the mass adoption of remote control SDV's (~30-40 years from now), actual driver controlled vehicles will become more rare as there will be few places that they will be accepted on the roads. They won't be allowed on the roads as they are going to be uncontrolled random elements that the central control can't predict. In this instance, it is easier to ban them that to try to create programs at the central control to allow driver controlled vehicles.

Then (about 60 years from now) the powers that be will find AI and computing and the tech to be at a level that the decision makers to think that ASDV's are now better as they don't require the reliability and communications of a central control point.

Then, in about 100 years, they will go back to central control as we will have flying cars and the ASDV's will be too unpredictable.

For some concept of this consider computing starting in the 50's. At one point there was one massive computer somewhere that people would connect to using dumb terminals. Then there was the desktop revolution where the processing was done at your desk with a little networking in the background. And now, we are going back to the mainframe paradigm with cloud computing and 'smart' phones with heavy lifting done elsewhere and the phones or pads or laptops or ... as the dumb terminals.

Plus, as charitable as companies are, there would be no 'need' to constantly change the tech. Oops, brain fart. Charitable tech companies are definitely a contradiction of terms.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.) thought Ford was going to get out of car manufacturing.

2.) Ford CANT build a car or minivan transmission that works anymore !
( probably reason for #1)

3.)pinto 

4.)Liability ( see Pinto)

5.) some folks just dont learn ( see pinto, see transmissions)

Ford has a Long History of Denying Obvious problems that cause DEATH !

That just WONT cut it with S.D.C. 's.

Bye Ford . . .


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> As I look into my crystal ball here is what I see.
> 
> The SDV technologies have to start somewhere. As we are now, we are at the first steps of getting the tech to work - even though it is still buggy. It will be a long time, another 10 years or so, before people start to accept them and start to trust them a bit. There will still be people that will not ever trust them. I'm an IT person and certainly would not be considered a technophobe but it is highly unlikely I will ever trust an autonomous SDV.
> 
> ...


Your crystal meth 8 Ball needs new batteries


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

The only people slaughtering anyone is boober.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Seven77 said:


> Your crystal meth 8 Ball needs new batteries


Nuh-uh.


----------

